# Legless



## Chippygeoff (30 Dec 2014)

I had some bad news recently. There is a chance I may have my feet amptutated. I am diabetic and have a few problems. The hospital have been really good and doing everything they can to avoid this drastic action. I will know one way or the other next week.

It is obviously a worrying time and I have not really dwelt with the consequences should I become legless. I feel the workshop will have to be adapted, new benches made. I feel the foot switches will become obsolete. Driving to and from the craft fairs may become a thing of the past. I know cars can be adapted but not sure if all the functions of the pedals can be put elsewhere.


----------



## scrimper (30 Dec 2014)

OMG that is dreadful, I feel for you and hope it does not come to that.

Don't know what to say really.


----------



## r0nmlt (30 Dec 2014)

Hope the new year brings good news with it. I love to read your craft fair stories/adventures/rants/plans/successes.


----------



## Alexam (30 Dec 2014)

That's really bad news Geoff. I do hope it won't come to that, but if it does, you are the sort of guy that will not be beaten and will adapt to whatever life throws at you. Have faith and don't let anything get you down. Good luck.

Alex


----------



## jonluv (30 Dec 2014)

Terrible news Geoff really feel for you but sometimes the medics get it wrong in 1964 I was told I'd never walk again but things turned out OK and climbed Snowdon on my 73rd ---GOOD LUCK

John


----------



## John15 (30 Dec 2014)

Wishing you good luck Geoff.

John


----------



## gilljc (30 Dec 2014)

Hi Geoff
keeping everything crossed for you for next week, hope your news will be better then. 

Gill xx


----------



## jamiecrawford (30 Dec 2014)

Geoff, this isn't in the same league but I'm awaiting finding out whether a medical condition is lifelong, in which case I won't be employable for all but the most flexible companies. I'm 46 so that's quite a potential kick in the knackers. One thing I've learned, though, is that when faced with an unavoidable event we do, where possible, adjust, develop and grow. From what I've read by you in the short time I've been on this board I think that, whatever the outcome, you'll overcome it.

Hope you get the best news possible, mate. Take it easy.


----------



## heatherw (30 Dec 2014)

So sorry to hear that, Geoff. Let's hope,it doesn't happen. However, if it does.........

My brother in law drives an adapted car with only hand controls. He had polio as a child and has never been able to use his legs. In fact through his circle of friends I know a lot of people who drive adapted vehicles, and they're all done in different ways, depending on the disability. I think you can get grants or some kind of subsidy for the adaptation as well.


----------



## bodge (30 Dec 2014)

Geoff, what can I say that hasn't already been said. That is a terrible position to be in and were I religious I would pray for you, as I'm not best wishes will have to do I'm afraid.
Worst case scenario though, as you say, benches and machinery can be adapted to meet your needs and it IS entirely possible to adapt a car for use entirely with hand controls, my brother suffered a near terminal illness several years ago and now drives one as he no longer has full use of his legs.
Naturally, we all hope your feet can be saved though.


----------



## bodge (30 Dec 2014)

Looks like heatherw beat me to it while I was typing! But just to expand, in most cases the cost of adapting and running a car is covered by the Motobility scheme with a small contribution from the driver.


----------



## ChrisR (30 Dec 2014)

Chippygeoff":2lc594fn said:


> I had some bad news recently. There is a chance I may have my feet amptutated. I am diabetic and have a few problems. The hospital have been really good and doing everything they can to avoid this drastic action. I will know one way or the other next week.
> 
> It is obviously a worrying time and I have not really dwelt with the consequences should I become legless. I feel the workshop will have to be adapted, new benches made. I feel the foot switches will become obsolete. Driving to and from the craft fairs may become a thing of the past. I know cars can be adapted but not sure if all the functions of the pedals can be put elsewhere.




Geoff.

Truly sorry to read your bad news, hope they can save your feet with treatment, don’t really know what else to say, there are no adequate words.

However you may find the web site that I list below of help/comfort, I have been limited to automatic cars with a left foot accelerator adaption, for a number of years, due to my right leg not working as the result of (Multiple Sclerosis).

The puppy is, if you are over 65, you cannot get any financial help with mobility, I had my diagnoses of (MS) when I was 60, but have always had to pay for my cars and adaption costs. 

http://www.brig-aydcontrols.co.uk 

Take care, and hope the New Year brings you better news.

Chris R.

PS. All vehicle adaptions must be carried out by a (DVLA) approved fitter, also a driving assessment/test is necessary by a (DVLA) approved examiner. Don’t be concerned about this, I passed my driving test back in 1960, and passed this new assessment with ease, as it is just to confirm that you have complete control of the vehicle.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (30 Dec 2014)

Well Geoff I was not expecting that,I hope that it will not be that drastic.It is probably well at times that we do not know what life is going to throw at us,but we adapt to the problems that come our way.I hope Geoff that the next post will be a little better.Will be thinking of you at this difficult time.

Bryan


----------



## lanemaux (30 Dec 2014)

Damn , that's hard news Chippy. My hopes and those of my family are with you sir. As someone who has had a health scare as well (prostate cancer) , my only advice is the same broken and tired record I play so often. You need to keep up your spirit. While this may sound fatuous , I can assure you it is not . It may sound simple , and alas , it is not. But it is vastly important. The person who can maintain a good humour is not only more likely to pull through in better shape because he can BE the better patient during treatment and recovery . He is also a boon to his loved ones by giving back tangible support to them and strengthen the help they in turn are giving. I think of it as a positive vortex , it tends to build on itself. Get well soon sir , we are pulling for you.


----------



## finneyb (30 Dec 2014)

Geoff,

Very sorry to hear of your potential bad news. You are not the first, there must be ways of coping out there if it comes to the worst. 
Diabetes is the pits - my daughter has had Type 1 (insulin injections) since 4 years old. Assuming you are not already on insulin, why not consider asking if you can go onto insulin for a short time to see if it improves your diabetic control, in short try anything that could influence the decision ie be part of the decision making process, don't leave it to the medics alone 

Daily insulin injections sound bad, but before long you will get used to them, the injections are subcutaneous rather than in the vein. You will need to inform DVLC, hospital will tell you all about that. In addition to insulin you could agree to exercise by walking 30 mins every day, stop smoking (if you do) and get advice on improving your diet.

HTH

Brian


----------



## Chippygeoff (30 Dec 2014)

I am overwhelmed with all the good wishes and concerns from you all and I sincerely thank you for taking the time to wish me well. I am taking a positive attitude to the problem. I am still working hard in the workshop building up stock and working on new ideas for the New Years craft fairs. I feel that when we face adversity we do our very best to overcome, we find an inner strength. Sometimes we face an impossible situation that we are powerless to do anything about and have to face the inevitable but we don’t take it lying down and we fight all the way to the end.

As many of you have said, things can be adapted and life can return to as normal as we can make it. Should the worst happen I will carry on to the best of my ability but I am not thinking about that right now. I am remaining positive.

Brian. I have been on insulin for several years now and take two types and inject 3 times a day. On top of that I take several different tablets. I would love to walk 30 minutes a day but I have to use crutches if I go anywhere as I have 5 prolapsed disc and suffer from sciatica. Apart from all of that and the diabetes I am as fit as a fiddle.


----------



## Claymore (30 Dec 2014)

.......


----------



## smoggy49 (30 Dec 2014)

Hi Geoff,
You keep positive fella, as a diabetic myself with peripheral neuropathy (mainly in my feet) I spend a lot of time doing what I hope are the right things to control my condition. Ive been told many times things won't improve, but as I say I do all I can for myself looking on the web for latest things re diet and control etc . I do hope your condition can be controlled and you at least get more time or a different prognosis altogether. The very best of luck

Chas.


----------



## nadnerb (30 Dec 2014)

Hi Geoff
e mail sent
Regards
Brendan


----------



## Clwydianrange (30 Dec 2014)

Good luck Geoff, I'll get the wife to say a prayer for you at mass this weekend.


----------



## Ring (30 Dec 2014)

Good luck Geoff don't know what else to say to you. Try to stay positive and wish you well.
Jim


----------



## 8squared (31 Dec 2014)

Chippygeoff":696wcf8v said:


> Apart from all of that and the diabetes I am as fit as a fiddle.



Love your attitude, hoping things turn out positive for you.

All the best


----------



## skronk (31 Dec 2014)

Sorry to hear that. Try to keep your chin up ? (Not easy I know)


----------



## Baldhead (31 Dec 2014)

Geoff that's awful news, my problems are nothing compared to what you might have to face. I will send you a PM now.

Take care 

Baldhead


----------



## tersan (31 Dec 2014)

Hello Geoff
Very sad news Geoff, let's hope and pray it won't come to that.I very rarely post on here, but i have a look everyday and have picked up such a lot of information from you and others, i thank you for that.I started scroll sawing in about April and am slowly getting better, i only have an old Delta but it does the biz, in an ideal world i would have a Hegner, but finances dictate otherwise. i feel a bit guilty not getting more involved with this site and posting more often, but i'm not brilliant at this type of thing. I'm going to make a new year resolution to get more involved and show some of my efforts, but some of the work i have seen on here is amazing, and would put my to shame.As i say, i have been scrolling since April and it is very very addictive, my shed has become my man cave lol. I just want to thank you all for the very helpful tips / advice you have given this year and look forward to 2015, happy new year to you all, and to you Geoff, good luck and good health.
Terry


----------



## Samfire (1 Jan 2015)

Sorry to hear your news Geoff, I hope it's not as bad as you fear. I shall be keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Sam


----------



## boysie39 (2 Jan 2015)

Sorry old friend, I don't be on here as much as I would like and therefor have read and commented on other subjects before I came to this .
I can't add anything more than has already been said, except that as long as there is a breath of air in mine and Clairs body you will be in our prayers .
So sorry old friend will talk again soon .

God Bless you and your loved ones .


----------

